
The Evil Side of CSS3 - gulbrandr
https://github.com/tlrobinson/evil.css/blob/master/evil.css
======
avree
Original post, 305 days ago.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2285353>

------
Zirro
For those who are left wondering what purpose it has, it's apparently intended
to "wreak havoc" on sites which hotlink CSS-files.

